# 5TH WHEEL REAR RACK FOR ATV



## we-wants-it (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Guys,  I want to build a rack on the back of my 28' 5th wheel to carry a 500-600 lb 4 wheeler ATV.  Does anyone have experience with this?  What will the added weight do to hitch pin weight?  I intend to put a receiver tube on each side welded to the frame so the rack can be removed when not needed.  Please give me any feedback - pro or con.  Thanks, Terry & Becky  98 Kit 5th wheel and new Powerstroke as soon as I can find the right one.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 11, 2004)

5TH WHEEL REAR RACK FOR ATV

Bad Idea!  That much extra weight may cause the trailer to sway due to the weight distribution from the engineering design of the trailer.  It will take some of the weight off the front of the trailer and could cause hitch instability.  I would suggest that before you proceed you contact the customer service of the trailer manufacturer and asked their opinion.  You say the ATV weighs around 600lbs but you have to also take into consideration the weight of the rack and the distance it will be sticking out behind the trailer.  I don't know, it just sounds like a bad idea to me.  


Good Luck.


----------



## bjbear (Jun 12, 2004)

5TH WHEEL REAR RACK FOR ATV

Unfortunately, it is probably not workable.  I had the same idea, but when I worked out the loads, I found that I would exceed the axle rating plus as someone else mentioned, would reduce the weight on the hitch resulting in instability when pulling.  The additional load on the axles is equal to the weight you are adding times the distance from the hitch to the center of gravity of the new weight, divided by the distance from the new weight to the axles.  I took my rig to the local weigh station and then worked out the new axle weights.  I was definitely over.  Now I am looking for a toy hauler!


----------



## we-wants-it (Jun 14, 2004)

5TH WHEEL REAR RACK FOR ATV

Thanks for the feedback,  We've looked at the toy hauler products but they might haul the atv but you have really barren, uncomfortable accomodations.  In the Northwest I can pull an atv trailer behind the 5th but was also trying to avoid a rig that could not be backed up.  Also, when a toy hauler is empty in the back, isn't the hitch weight a lot more?


----------

